# Is this ok??



## sabo_traxxas (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey guys. I am thinking about getting a drifter. I am looking at HPI's Electric Sprint 2 Drift. Is it any good? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Noah at HTU (May 4, 2006)

HPI is a good company. I've had a Sport 2, Pro 2 (2 of them), and a Pro 4 of theirs. They are all nice cars. Team Losi makes a drift car now and there is always Yokomo. For parts availabilty, especially around my parts, Yokomo is out. HPI and Losi are both good companies with good parts support. I would go with the HPI if I were choosing a RTR.


----------

